

Brown eyes and blue eyes racism experiment - dennybritz
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VeK759FF84s

======
swamp40
Off topic tangent: Apparently Hitler had piercing blue eyes. It was his most
noticeable feature.

I can't find a link that's not Stormfront related, so I won't post one.

It's just odd that thru some combination of black and white pictures/film and
maybe some winners-write-the-history type bias, there are things that I have
never heard anywhere - so I thought I'd share.

------
zw123456
A classic, thank you for posting. I recall seeing this a long time ago, very
interesting. It is something that everyone needs to review.

